# Куплю итальянский баян (рассмотрю варианты)



## jem (25 Май 2017)

Куплю итальянский баян новый или в состоянии нового с готовыми аккордами.
 Предпочтение Scandalli Air,Scandalli Artist III, но возможно другие варианты и марки. Предложения можно направлять в личку. Спасибо.


----------

